# Puppyhood Personality vs Adult Personality



## haefen (Jan 5, 2011)

I’m in line for a V puppy and if it all works out I will be a new puppy owner this winter! I’m so excited I can hardly wait  Of course, I’m already thinking about which puppy may be a match for me…

I’m curious about what your experience has been with how your Vizsla’s personality developed from when you first got him/her. What I mean is, has the distinguishing traits remained the same, or were you surprised about 

•	If your puppy was the shy one in the litter, is he still shy?
•	If your puppy was the crazy one, is she still crazy? (relative term with a Vizsla, I know!)
•	If your puppy was very people oriented, does he still love people?
•	If your puppy was more aloof, is she still independent minded?

And so on!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

my phoebe was a pretty cool and calm puppy (she is 15 months old now). i think that i've made a few mis steps with her training and she is a little more hyper than she was but she is still very manageable.

i have noticed that at 1 yr she seemed to 'get it' and adapted to our schedule really well. she has a walk in the morn, sleeps during the day with occasional playtime with our kitten and my wife, has a walk after my boys get home from school, and sometimes gets another walk when i get home from work (or some kind of nose game or something to get her thinking).

each month she looses more of her annoying habits and finds ways to entertain herself and calm down when i'm busy. 

so the only way she has really changed is that she's adapted to our schedule and calmed down.

i don't know if that helps but i hope so,
rh.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

The two most distinguishing things about Dozer were
1) he was by far the largest pup in the litter of 9 and I just had to have the "fat" one. As if that's possible with a V. And at 14 mo he's now a whopping 44 lbs with leash and two collars. So were pretty sure he'll remain on the small side and he's still even intact. 
2) he was super independent. When I picked him up his two siblings that were left were climbing all over me while he roamed the outdoors and explored on his own and was difficult to call over. This has not changed. Although he is very attached in the house, once he ges outside he has his own mind and is very independent wanting to follow his nose and ignore your recall. And he's very hard headed in training. We said we wanted an independent dog and the breeder made sure we got one. 

We love him but he can sure make life difficult. Luckily I want a dog that can make some of his own choices.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/personality-of-female-vizsla-chloe.html

We are a little over four years owning Vizslas. Chloe was our first. I think the puppy personality is basic and then is modified by the environment. Chloe is different now that we added Bailey three years ago. She might be more noise shy since I made her gun shy at 4 months old (stupid).

Bailey was the big boy of the litter and was raised in a Vizsla Rescue house with other older males. How his first couple months of life was affected by his environment made a difference.

Let your breeder pick the pup for you. My guess is you have picked a very good breeder that can "read" the pups personalities. Let the breeder match the pup to your lifestyle and what you want to do with your new red bird dog obsession.

Good luck and the forum is here to help.

RBD


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie was the least crazy of the available pups in her litter. Very mellow seeming. She was a relatively mellow vizsla pup until the middle of the first year, when she seemed to become anxious and fearful. The thing is--for all I know, her sibs are just as anxious. I know nothing of them. In spite of her anxiety, though, her energy level is definitely not above average for a vizsla. She is definitely full of energy (otherwise she wouldn't be a V) but she will take daytime naps and from an early age, didn't have a problem sleeping through the night.


----------

